# Forum software



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

What is the software being used by this forum?
I am using vBulletin for a Site www.simplycrochet.org.
If you open the site then select todays posts it will add a back slash in the address bar between the domain name and the forum directory. 
example (www.simplycrochet.org////////forum/) 
This happens every time you hit the new post.
The IPowerweb (Host) says it's the software and vBulletin (Software) says it's the server.:4-dontkno :upset: 
Also if you go into the who's online in admin mode it will show you the IP address of the user. but in my case all the address's are the server.:4-dontkno 
I am looking at Startlogic for a Host and maybe changing the software also.
Anyone had any experiance with Startlogic?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't answered a question in a long while now but here I go ...

As I don't have vBulletin on any sites I administer, I am not aware on how to rectify the options to allow them to do what you want them to do.

I can answer one of your questions. This forum uses vBulletin aswell. 

Apart from that your best off waiting for any of the other On the Web team. 

Good Luck,
Grove


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I think you got it fixed as it's not happening for me. But I think it's more of a configuration issue with vBulletin. Without being able to see the problem and playing with it, it's hard for me to say. If you did fix it, would you mind saying what you did?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Skie said:


> I think you got it fixed as it's not happening for me. But I think it's more of a configuration issue with vBulletin. Without being able to see the problem and playing with it, it's hard for me to say. If you did fix it, would you mind saying what you did?


Skie
Thanks for looking.
Sorry it is not fixed, at the last count there were 16 back slashes in the address bar in that window.:4-dontkno 
I checked this at work and the same thing happened there.
vBulletin said that


> something on your server which is editing the REQUEST_URI variable passed from apache.


Here is a sample of my site access log:

207.118.31.97 - - [26/Jun/2006:20:48:45 -0700] "GET ////////////forum/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://simplycrochet.org////////////forum/online.php?order=asc&sort=username&pp=20&page=1" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" 207.118.31.97 - - [26/Jun/2006:20:48:45 -0700] "GET ////////////forum/images/statusicon/wol_lockedout.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://simplycrochet.org////////////forum/online.php?order=asc&sort=username&pp=20&page=1" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" 207.118.31.97 - - [26/Jun/2006:20:48:45 -0700] "GET ////////////forum/images/statusicon/wol_nopermission.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://simplycrochet.org////////////forum/online.php?order=asc&sort=username&pp=20&page=1" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" 207.118.31.97 - - [26/Jun/2006:20:48:45 -0700] "GET ////////////forum/images/misc/im_yahoo.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://simplycrochet.org////////////forum/online.php?order=asc&sort=username&pp=20&page=1" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)" 207.118.31.97 - -


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Hmm, strange. It didn't do it for me. 

Check and see if you have a file called ".htaccess". If so, paste the contents here.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Skie said:


> Hmm, strange. It didn't do it for me.
> 
> Check and see if you have a file called *".htaccess". *If so, paste the contents here.


Skie
Didn't find one.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, now I'm seeing the extra slashes problem. Do you know if you're on a Windows or Linux server? If it's Linux, then you should have a file called .htaccess. If you're trying to find it with an FTP client, then make sure you allow it to view/show hidden files. I'm not sure what the equivilant would be for a Windows server. 

Double check all of your configuration settings for your forum to make sure everything looks right.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Skie said:


> Ok, now I'm seeing the extra slashes problem. Do you know if you're on a Windows or Linux server? If it's Linux, then you should have a file called .htaccess. If you're trying to find it with an FTP client, then make sure you allow it to view/show hidden files. I'm not sure what the equivilant would be for a Windows server.
> 
> Double check all of your configuration settings for your forum to make sure everything looks right.


Skie
Operating system is: FreeBSD 4.11-STABLE ,perl, v5.8.3 and PHP 4.4.1.
I amgoing in to the server with vdeck and through windows explorer. Neither will let me change hidden file settings.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you have SSH access, use that. Otherwise, try downloading Filezilla (or use your favorite FTP client) and connect via FTP to look around. I'm ot familiar with vdeck, but if you're not able to view hidden files, then use either SSH or FTP to accomplish this. 

The .htaccess file can hold some code that can re-write the URL's. I just want to make sure that this is/isn't the issue for you before looking at other possible causes.


----------

